# Polo shirts



## TWELVEANDTWO (Mar 22, 2014)

I AM LOOKING FOR SOME POLO SHIRT WITH SIDE VENTS THAT CAN BE RELABELED THAT I CAN BUY WHOLESALE. I DONT KNOW WHERE I CAN FIND THEM AT. I SEEN THE Hanes 054X Polo Shirt EcoSmart WHICH IM SURE DOESNT HAVE THE SIDE VENTS BUT I DO LIKE HOW IT SEEMS LIKE ITS CUT. BUT THE DRAW BACK IS THAT IT ALREADY HAS A HEAT PRESS LABEL IN IT. CAN YOU HEAT PRESS OVER THAT LABEL?

THANK YOU FOR YOUR HELP IN ADVANCE!


----------

